
Effortless post deployment testing with GitHub - creichert
https://assertible.com/blog/effortless-post-deployment-testing-github#
======
creichert
We've been working on a service to make post-deployment testing & monitoring
web services turnkey (as simple as connecting CircleCI or Travis to a
repository).

Assertible connects to a GitHub repositories deployment events and runs tests
in response to successful deployments.

We are happy to listen & discuss any feedback!

